# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Просто про слинги __ слинги - это просто!

## Домик в деревне

Кто в чем носит, носил за свою слингокарьеру?

Что считаете самым удобным слингом?

А также что подойдет для только что родившегося?

Лично я считаю, что для совсем новорожденного сск без бортиков лучше всего! а еще лучше из шарфовой ткани, но тут не обязательно!

----------


## Еленк@

носила во всем. С рождения сск Кенгуруша (что бы кто ни говорил - он просто спас меня и если научитесь пользваться сск с бортами - вам ничего не страшно )))), таскала в нем дочь и дома и на улице где-то до 4 месяцев. Потом пересела в май, к которым я до сих пор питаю огромную любовь, хотя уже и на пенсии ((. На дальние походы, на сон носила в простом Ехидновском шарфе, после года только май-слинги за спиной и иногда кск.  Дома - карман слингрингз, иногда еще просится. Сейчас ко мне едет долгожданный хипст понье тодлер.  Для папы айловмамовский Саша.
Для второго слингожителя (эх, все планирую, планирую..) куплю сск из шарфовой ткани и фирмишный шарфик. Гляжу  на ромашки. Вот как-то так.

----------


## Еленк@

Вот забыла. Для души: канга и ребозо, настоящее с красивущей бахромой. В канге носила чуть-чуть дома,  ребозо пару раз на улицу.  Ест еще май-хип элларовский, купила из любопытства. Удобно, но для более мелкого детя.
Для себя считаю самым удобным - май-слинг.

----------


## Ёжик

У меня ССК остались от старшего, которого где-то с года в них таскала. С новорожденным начинала с самодельного трикотажного шарфа. Быстро пересели в Дидимос листья натур. Позже приехал Гиросал Романтик (ношу его дома) Своего часа еще ждут Дидимосовские совы. Пока Листья вне конкуренции.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> У меня ССК остались от старшего, которого где-то с года в них таскала. С новорожденным начинала с самодельного трикотажного шарфа. Быстро пересели в Дидимос листья натур. Позже приехал Гиросал Романтик (ношу его дома) Своего часа еще ждут Дидимосовские совы. Пока Листья вне конкуренции.


Ооооо, Ежик, среди нас завелись маньяки =)
А покажите стопку или хотя бы фото в слингах, у нас и тема подходящая тут где-то есть. Слингофотомарафон называется.

----------


## Ёжик

Про маньяка точно)))) "Стопка" носится, поэтому не очень фотогигиенична, то, что не носится, убрано и не глажено. Как потепелеет, так обязательно покажемся в намотке. Ну или домашние фотографии сделаем, когда я поправлюсь, наконец.

----------


## Polixenia

ооо, какие богатые коллекции у народа! у меня все гораздо скромнее. Начинали с ССК "Баюшка", носила в нем дочку с месяца и до 5-ти месяцев. Это на улице. Дома и потом носила, особенно если надо было уложить спать, а она не укладывалась :Smile:  Вот недавно лежали в больнице, брала "Баюшку" с собой, она меня там просто спасла! И, кстати, недавно научилась носить дочку в ССК на бедре. Тоже довольно удобно, особенно если недолго :Smile: 

Вторым нашим шарфом стала трикотажная "Оранжевая мама". Купила у знакомой, которая покупала для своей невестки, а она его носить не стала. Мотать научилась сама по книжечке, причем получилось довольно быстро, несмотря на то, что многие подруги-знакомые СШ так и не освоили и меня утверждали, что научиться мотать шарф просто нереально :Smile: ))

Почти одновременно с "Оранжевой мамой" появился рю "Амаэру". Но им мы пользовались не очень часто, в основном. когда надо было дочку быстро высадить и посадить обратно (например, во время походов в больницу). И, кстати, сейчас активно юзаем рюкзачок (с перекрещенными лямками). Ибо в шарфе и зимней слингокуртке упариваемся. А во флиску переселяться пока стремно. 

Еще есть хоппедиц "Сантьяго". Купили его, когда стало очевидно, что в трикотаже носиться уже тяжеловато. Шарфик случайный, но полюбила его сильно за насыщенный оранжевый цвет с полосками, за держучесть и теплючесть :Smile:  Этой холодной зимой ни разу в нем не замерзли! 

Думаю, что к лету моя небольшая слингоколлекция еще чем-нибудь пополнится... :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

> Сейчас ко мне едет долгожданный хипст понье тодлер.


*Еленк@*, я тоже посматриваю в сторону хипситов. Расскажете потом, насколько удобна эта штучка? вообще со скольких деткиных лет в ней есть необходимость? 

И просветите, пожалуйста, что такое май-хип?

----------


## Еленк@

Про май-хип http://slingi-ru.ru/catalog/230.html
Про хипсит - у меня был Маба, обычный, без угла - не удобно, ребенок съезжает (тогда дочке было 1,6г. 12 кг). Теперь заказала  с углом - т.е. седушка поднята вверх. Очень часто жалуются, что не могут носить хипсит потому что он давит на бедренные косточки.

----------


## Polixenia

Спасибо, посмотрела! А в май-хипе удобно носить? как долго? 

Кстати, про хип-сит. Недавно увидела в инете, что по этому принципу можно носить детя в свернутом на поясе рюкзачке. Попробовала, мне понравилось! Это, действительно, удобнее, чем просто держать ре на руках.

----------


## yakudza

а где можно посмотреть (заказать) ССК без бортиков?

----------


## Домик в деревне

главная слингобарахолка находится в жж, там и новое и б/у продают. 
http://community.livejournal.com/for_slings/
если бы я искала, я бы написала там:
куплю сск без бортиков, новый.

----------


## Амина

И правда маньяки))) У меня все просто: со старшим с рождения и до года - трикотажный омамовский шарф, с младшим еще +  хлопковый сск "Баюшка" (не прониклась, в шарфе на прогулки удобнее) Ближе к году старший иногда носился в мае (на спине чаще всего, наматывать удобнее)), младший - в рюкзачке Амаэру. И все) Имхо, для новорожденного и мамы без опыта нужны трикотажный шарф и сск с бортиками. Вапще не представляю, как можно сск без бортиков носить...)))) А дальше - что маме больше понравится) Для третьего хочу хороший шарф.

----------


## Домик в деревне

вот интересное у тебя противоречие. "сск не прониклась и не представляешь, как можно без бортиков носить". именно потому и не прониклась, что не пробовала без бортиков! я так считаю! =))
девочки! сск без бортиков удобнее! я точно знаю, что говорю!

----------


## Jazz

> девочки! сск без бортиков удобнее! я точно знаю, что говорю!


Олеся, присоединюсь! Я Тимошку маленького носила в непонятном ССК с бортиками и с плоскими кольцами. Фирму-производителя даже не хочу называть, но уже то,что она еще делает кенгурушки, говорит о многом. 
А вот когда ездила к *FregL* помогать осваивать ССК, то впервые попробовала надеть и поносить ССК без бортиков и с круглыми кольцами (если не ошибаюсь, это был обычный ехидновский ССК хлопок+лен). Насколько же и то (без бортиков), и другое (нормальные кольца) удобнее! 
Но зато мне теперь после моего ССК ничего не страшно.  Вот будет вдохновение, доведу его до ума - уж больно ткань у него симпатичная.

----------


## Амина

Не, девочки, не убедили. Я пробовала без бортиков одевать, троюродная сестра приобрела - бились час, так и не могли туда нормально ребенка уложить. А в Баюшку мою с бортиками - как в родную лег без всяких проблем... С кольцами мне, правда, везло)) Неделю назад выбирала ССК в омаме, мне тоже с бортиками советовали, для новичка удобнее и понятнее.

----------


## Polixenia

Марина, +1! Я тоже обожаю "Баюшку"! И кольца у нее отличные! 

Еще, мне кажется, у ССК должен быть приличной длины хвост. Я видела у подружки ССК "Лоскут". Вот он фу. Хвост у него короткий-короткий. Регулировать слинг из-за этого очень неудобно.

----------


## yakudza

У нас тоже всё по миниуму. С трёх месяцев до 9 носила в СШ Омама, потом купила рюкачек Амаэру. И отлично. 
Сейчас для младшей заказала ещё ССК, чтоб с рождения носить.
Так что минимум мне видится такой. Ну а при желании и возможности можно и поманьячить))))) Приятно же))

----------


## kazangi

у нас 2 шарфа, один трикотажный Омама, второй самодельный бязевый, май, рюкзак Саша от ILM и сегодня мне подарили сск Мать-Ехидна. Шарфы - самое удобное, что только можно придумать, май - на жару, рюкзак еще не пробовали, сск - я в восторге. Был с Улькой сск, но я с ним так и не подружилась, сравнив с ехидновским, поняла почему - тот был с толстыми бортами, из-за чего тяжело регулировался в кольцах, с зашитым хвостом, сложно хорошо притянуть ребенка, и вообще как-то мне великоват, на папе нашем лучше сидел. А ехидновский тонкий, без бортиков, хвост свободный, кольца большие, с первого раза и в колыбельку уложила и вертикально получилось усадить. И плечо удобное, не сползает к шее и вообще никуда не уползает. Согласна на 100%, что сск без бортиков лучше!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Согласна на 100%, что сск без бортиков лучше!


Вооот! в нашем полку прибыло. 
у меня скопилось много шарфов, попала я в эту слингошарфокруговерть и выбраться не могу. и еще хочется новенькую и красивую тряпочку. сначала это мое "хобби" вызывало много недоумения у мужа, потом как-то он заценил, что шарфы - это практически вложение средств, они не сильно теряют в цене после носки, а если повезет, то и дороже продаются. (*шепотом* в разы! два шарфа продались в 2,5 раза дороже. чем купились) и с тех пор мне не запрещают возжелать еще один, но я сдерживаюсь изо всех сил, т.к., конечно, больше 2х и не надо. но они такие разные =)
носится только 1 шарф сейчас, самый тонкий и 1 сск тоже шарфовый и БЕЗ бортиков =) думаю летом переедем в шарфик потолще или в льняной. еще есть мысли заиметь какой-нибудь рюкзак. пока не решила какой.

----------


## kiara

Домик-не забудь забрать свой красивенный Дидик) а то я каждый день *ну не могу удержаться* его на себя надеваю и хожу по Центру в поисках, кого бы туда посадить\положить))))

----------


## kiara

У меня был тонюсенький льняной сск - совладала с ним только вертикально и на бедре (по сему - не понравился), трикотажный шарф Омама (носились дома и в холодное время, ибо оооочень нам жарко было вдвоем), а потом как уселись в Амаэру-там и не вылезали из него. Чего-то 2 с лишним года назад не больно-то разбежишься было в выборе тут у нас, я триждя Дидиков заказывала - все три раза ничего не получила)))) Помню красивенные сск с МамаЛама заказывала - аналогично, до сих пор жду))))
Вот сейчас бы...ух, я бы тоже маньячила, готова даже просто так покупать "тряпочки", чтобы было)))))особенно всякие редкие "лимитед эдишн"

----------


## Домик в деревне

заберем! о да, волшебные слова "выпуск ограничен" =))
ну, дай Бог, и ты скоро поманьячишь. слинги можно заранее покупать, кстати  :Wink:

----------


## Polixenia

> у меня скопилось много шарфов, попала я в эту слингошарфокруговерть и выбраться не могу. и еще хочется новенькую и красивую тряпочку. сначала это мое "хобби" вызывало много недоумения у мужа, потом как-то он заценил, что шарфы - это практически вложение средств, они не сильно теряют в цене после носки, а если повезет, то и дороже продаются. (*шепотом* в разы! два шарфа продались в 2,5 раза дороже. чем купились) и с тех пор мне не запрещают возжелать еще один, но я сдерживаюсь изо всех сил, т.к., конечно, больше 2х и не надо. но они такие разные =)
> носится только 1 шарф сейчас, самый тонкий и 1 сск тоже шарфовый и БЕЗ бортиков =) думаю летом переедем в шарфик потолще или в льняной. еще есть мысли заиметь какой-нибудь рюкзак. пока не решила какой.


Эх, я вот тоже не убереглась от шарфянки Хотя кто сказал бы год назад - не поверила бы ни за что! Две девочки знакомых, попробовав замотаться в СШ, дружно сказали, что это невозможно (типа, это нереально намотать на себя пять метров ткани, да еще и ре туда посадить). Я как-то им поверила на слово и до поры до времени про шарфики даже не думала. Однажды случайно встретила коллегу, которая, увидев нас, гуляющих в ССК, бурно повосторгалась. А заодно посетовала, что заказала для невестки трикотажный СШ (продвинутая свекровь, да?), а она не стала им пользоваться. В общем, я поняла, что надо выпросить и попробовать замотаться. Пару раз потренировалась на кукле, а потом примотала Лизу. И прям почувствовала, что это - мое! Но потом наступила жара, и СШ мы отложили до августа.

Вот так все и началось. 

Безумно хотелось купить дидик, но как-то не сложилось. Зато появился хопп. На зиму - самое то! Но дидик все равно хоцца До сих пор. Сначала хотела прикупить его на лето, ибо все равно нужно что-то для более теплой погоды. Но потом подумала, что это не совсем оправдано. Во-первых, муж точно в шарф не замотается, а нужно, чтобы и он носил, тем более, ему хочется. Во-вторых, ну, даже если куплю на лето, осенью надо будет что-то еще искать. Опять же дополнительные траты. Поэтому я решила, что надо искать рюкзак. 

Долго я его искала. С февраля. Мне нужен был такой, чтобы с широкой спинкой и чтобы не на один сезон хватило. В итоге из множества вариантов остановилась на двух: Алоэ и Бьянке. У Алоэ рюкзаки и фасты сказочной красоты, но, кстати, совсем не бюджетные. С росписью стоит 3 тысячи. Сначала хотела такой заказать, уже и расцветку выбрала, и рисунок на спинку, но у мастерицы не оказалось на тот момент нужной ткани. А потом я увидела Бьянку. И поняла, что все, пропала. Мне понравилась и конструкция рюкзака, и расцветки, и отзывы в Инете о нем шикарные. Он, конечно, тоже совсем недешевый (даже в СП мой рю стоит 4500, хорошо, что родные в Москве есть, с пересылкой в Калугу вышел бы еще дороже). Но мы с мужем рассудили так: этот вариант подходит нам потому, что явно пойдет не на один сезон, расцветка радостная, но в отличие от оранжевого Алоэ-рюкзака адекватно будет смотреться не только летом. 

Вооот. В общем, жду :Smile:  Потом обязательно расскажу, так ли хорош этот рюкзак на самом деле. как о нем пишут в Инете. 

Кстати,если уж заговорили о рюкзаках, то, мне кажется, надо выбирать такой, чтобы был запас у спинки по высоте и ширине. Вчера буквально читала на слингоконсультанте про новые рюкзачки "Гусленок". Спинка в высоту "растет" за счет подголовника, а в ширину - за счет специальных валиков-амортизаторов. В общем, на мой взгляд, вполне себе интересный и очень бюджетный вариант.

----------


## kiara

Я больна. Это определенно)))) 
Поиск чего-либо красивого для фотосета - лишь оправдание))))
Я почти купила Дидимовских Гекконов (зелено-оранжевых). Офигеннский шарф!!!! Такой озорной)
И еще тоже почти Листики Гинго))) только он небольшой, вот думаем - подойдет ли нам с нашими не маленькими размерами слингожителя)
Заказала нам май от Кэррот, правда, что-то пока не отписались, что с расцветками там у них...
Хочу еще какой-нить необыкновенный сск! Наверно дидика - держит шикарно, обнимает - как родной. А - и таки да, ССК БЕЗ бортиков это же сказка и песня в одном флаконе)))))))))))) Люблю ССК нежно уже)
И хочу не меньше трех Элевилей)))))))))) Но эти красоты дорогие, а с рук не наблюдаю пока море предложений)
Короче - коплю стопочку к случаю*)))

----------


## Ёжик

У меня ССК из листиков гинко  :Wink:  
А вот фаст от Кэррот подумываю продать.
Из шарфиков на данный момент дидики: листья натур, павлины бургунди и катя!
И глядя на Оксану, активно подумываю о бьянке.

----------


## Kati

Изначально у меня было четкое убеждение что все эти заверения производителей слингов об "уникальности" плетения/состава их тканей - не более чем рекламный ход. Остается также по сей день убеждение что малышу абсолютно всё равно в какой тряпочке быть примотанным к маме (главное чтоб она, тёплая и родимая, рядышком была). Посему сшила я себе еще во время беременности оранжевый позитивный ССК из тонкой джинсы - чему до сих пор радуюсь - замечательный девайс для дома и коротких перебежек. 
После рождения малыша решила продолжить "производство": есть у нас теперь и трикотажный слинг-шарф цвета хаки. Катались мы в нем в положении колыбелька (КПК), а теперь вот дома во время уборок КНК пользуем - ребятенок уже тяжелый (на улице шарф быстро расслабляется, а дома и поправить можно всегда).
Далее попалась мне ткань красивая (лён терракотовых оттенков) - решила сшить еще и шарфик погрузоподъёмнее. Вуаля: еще два месяца мы радостно в нём гуляли. Однако, у малыша аппетит хороший и к 4 месяцам он весит 8 кг - чего шарфик наш сшивной (есессно, надежно-пренадежно) уже не выдерживает: в местах нахлеста ткани начал осыпаться один из слоев. Грустно: красивый он. 
Да, пришел нам недавно еще эрго-рюкзачок от Гусленка - удобный и продуманный, но это скорее для папы и нам "на вырост".
И вот теперь "слинго-эволюция" привела меня к мысли о покупке нового фабричного хорошего шарфа! Кроме грузоподъемности, конечно, хочется еще и красоты (да-да, признайтесь себе - в каждой из нас живет тряпичница, как бы мы не заботились о здоровом ношении своих деток): душа моя лежит к натурным дидимосам со льном в составе. Озадачилась поиском.
Опытные слингомамы, как думаете, хороший выбор? (вопрос технический: удобство намотки, грузоподъемность, жаркость/нежаркость...)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> (да-да, признайтесь себе - в каждой из нас живет тряпичница, как бы мы не заботились о здоровом ношении своих деток)


ахахах, в ком тряпочница живет. а в некоторых (не будем показывать пальцем в зеркало) еще и Коробочка конкретная.
Дидимос - это отличный выбор в принципе. А какие это натурные со льном у дидимоса шарфы есть? Вы прям модели пишите, а мы тут многие разбираемся полностью в их линейке шарфов (в том числе в  лимитах), так что подскажем!

----------


## Амина

Ох, как меня все это пугает... Я лично разбираюсь только в картинках))) Но узнать интересно)) Олесь, мож кратенько экскурс по дидикам?

----------


## Kati

Ох, и затягивает это дело.. Со льном, например, дидимос индио натур есть (http://tobenear.livejournal.com/5386.html). Но таки марковато. Нравится еще оочень эллевилль зара чоко (http://www.ellevill.org/product/chocco/) - правда, хлопок, но красив. Учитвая шилопопость нашего слингопассажира, думаю, что мотаться основательно будем недолго, а посему до лета и в хлопковом погулять хорошо. А?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Kati, ну классные шарфы, что тут скажешь. Я не фанат натура, вон продаю рыбок натур, но они очень толстые. И еще я вообще не фанат зары. С сыном у меня было 2 разные, карри и океан, ой еще был ниике. Дидимос более качественно их ткет. У зар как-то и краска после стирки слезает как бы. В общем, если хочется качественный, я бы смотрела в сторону Диди, Необулей и Нати.

А по поводу экскурса в шарфы, я прям даже не знаю, все сто раз написано-переписано в чузинге. http://choosingwrap.livejournal.com/
Прям по тэгу интересующему открываешь и чтения на неделю минимум. А также все ощущения от шарфов очень субъективны.

----------


## Kati

Олеся, да, по желаемому мной дидимосу натур девушка-продавец сказала что он толстенький и плотный. А хочется простоты намотки и пластичности. Я все же выбрала себе зару. У каждого производителя есть свои поклонники. Вкусная у этого шарфика шоколадность, да и цена не заоблачная. Подходит ко всему опять же. В конце концов, слинг - товар легкооборачиваемый и поменять его на что-то другое не составит труда - поэтому, возможно, мне еще будет с чем сравнить  :Wink:

----------


## Домик в деревне

вот, кстати, любопытно. вы думаете, раз толстенький и плотный, то наматывается сложно и не пластичен? просто так показалось по вашей фразе второй. 
по моим ощущениям, чем тоньше шарф, тем больше мастерства требуется для его намотки, он может и скользить и давить на плечи нещадно, чем толще и плотнее он, тем проще, хоть одною левой ногой наматывай =) он все равно будет отлично держать =) все очень относительно =)
про легкооборачиваемый товар и не составит труда. рынок сейчас выглядит так. все хотят купить дешево и покупают. и это классно, когда ты покупаешь. но когда продаешь, то это оборачивается против тебя.

----------


## Kati

Кстати, эллевилль оказался вполне себе плотным (наверное, в сравнении с моим тоненьким льняным хендмейдом) - и плечи чувствуют себя как в раю! Не люблю большие узлы и объемы, поэтому, наверное, и предубеждение имею перед "толстыми" шарфиками.

----------


## kiara

Не могла не поделиться, это верх слингоискусства!!!!
Это симфония  во всем слинговеликолепии , верность стилю и тонкости вкуса!
В общем - смотрите http://gallery.ru/watch?a=uRr-hb1q
Фото в открытом доступе, те, кто в ЖЖ есть, наверняка знакомы с этой удивительной девушкой)

----------


## mamaRita

Безумие!.. Великое и прекрасное безумие... Потому как не только ради удобства малыша, но красоты для!.. Слингомамы - самые женственные и прекрасные!.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, я сама себя боюсь... Меня внезапно и неотступно охватывает шарфянка!!! Я стока уже хочу... Что появись у меня повод для приобретения, я разорюсь =)

----------


## kiara

Он-лайн вариант книги 40 лет (!!!) Дидимос http://issuu.com/didymos_das_babytra...ode=doublePage

----------


## kazangi

девочки, кто в форслингс состоит, помогите плиз, у меня подруга беременна вторым, буквально последние недели ходит, ищет шарфик себе, хочет вступить в сообщество, но нужна рекомендация, а я там вообще в жж не зарегистрирована, порекомендуйте пожалуйста ее, ник  kittyulya

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, отписалась в Юлином слингорейтинге)

----------


## Амина

Меня недавно без рекомендаций приняли...

----------


## kazangi

Спасибо большущее, Оксан!

----------


## kazangi

> Меня недавно без рекомендаций приняли...


 Мариш, у нее 2 рекомендации просят

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, я сама себя боюсь... Меня внезапно и неотступно охватывает шарфянка!!! Я стока уже хочу... Что появись у меня повод для приобретения, я разорюсь =)


ахахахаха!! теперь вы меня понимаете!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Мариш, у нее 2 рекомендации просят


еще одна нужна? я не поняла, где ее давать надо.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Меня недавно без рекомендаций приняли...


они без рекомендации принимают, если журнал не пустой и слингоориентированный.

----------


## kazangi

> еще одна нужна? я не поняла, где ее давать надо.


 Нужна! Олесик, у нее слингорейтинг заведен http://slingorating.livejournal.com/....html#comments

----------


## olga_s

ага, я тож отписалась у неё в слингорейтинге! 

а вот вчера знакомой знакомо давала МК по мотанию слинга)))) и попутно консультацию по ГВ. Ира!!!! это ж поле непаханное!!! женщины ничегоооо про гв не знают(( соски-бутылки пихают..... ааа! а желание кормить есть у всех. и очень много страхов.

----------


## kazangi

спасибо!!! 
а про "поле непаханное" - это я уж давно знаю... печально, да...

----------


## kiara

Вот что такое, а?!
Меня опять колбасит......Хочу шарфов снова)))))))))) Много и разных, вернее цветочных!
Ищу Лилий антрацитовых) и ведь найду же)))буду в них на параде!!! *очень надеясь, что не появиться еще 3-4 мамы в "дефицитных" лилиях)))))))*А если появятся - сделаем клумбу!
*Оля  - ты не прикупила Лилий случаем?)))*
Мечтаю, что вот собрала бы коллекцию, непременно все Лилии, Однуванов, Ласточек, огурцов Элевильских, там большой список......и просто бы любовалась. Больная,да?

----------


## Амина

А у меня уже вот такая стопочка собралась))) Но это только начало)) Хотелок еще мнооогооо))
IMG_0768.jpg

----------


## Polixenia

Марин, круто! А мне кажется, или стопочка, действительно, мальчуковой такой расцветки по большей части?

----------


## Амина

Да, розовое пока не попалось удачно))) Но хотелки у меня обширные)) Как минимум, 3 розовых шарфа там есть)))

----------


## татьяна

Нашла прикольное видео о слингах. Может уже кто видел http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hr3u...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## Амина

Кстати про слинги)) Моя майская стопочка:
IMG_1670.jpg

Сейчас уже видоизменилась, но еще не запротоколировано)))

----------

